# Master Forge Model 93238



## jimn5dc (Jul 3, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck with this smoker from Lowes? I have tried it once, and was not happy with the lack of smoke. I used wet Mesquite chips & got smoke for about 30 or 35 minutes. I have used an electric domed smoker for many years with both big wet & dry chunks an got very good results. Any thoughts?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 4, 2013)

I can't find a model #93238..... I don't know what kind of smoker you have.....  electric, gas, charcoal ??????  

Please take a moment and stop into " [color= rgb(146, 144, 139)]/[/color]*[color= rgb(128, 0, 0)]Roll Call[/color]*[color= rgb(146, 144, 139)]/[/color]   " and introduce yourself and get a proper welcome from our members.... Also, if you would note your location in your profile, it will help in the future when answering questions about smokin'...   elevation, humidity etc....    

We're glad you stopped in and joined our group...    Enjoy the long smokey ride....     Dave


----------



## jimn5dc (Jul 4, 2013)

OOPS Typo model number is 32938 sorry for the goof. It is electric 1750 watt, thermostatically controlled, with temp. gauge in the door. I'm wondering what is the "best" way to get the maximum amount of smoke. I've used it once, and with wet Mesquite small "flakes", it smoked for about 15 minutes & that was it. For many years, I used a domed electric smoker, and soaked big chunks of wood in water for several days, and placed them in contact with the electric element, and really got lots of smoke, for at least, an hour, at which time I added a few chunks of dry wood & got more smoke. The Master Forge model has a side by side combo water basin & wood pan which sit directly over the electric element.


----------



## jimn5dc (Jul 4, 2013)

ps I'm in Las Vegas, NV where it is HOT, HOT & dry. been 115 or more for 5 days! Elevation here is 1750 ft.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 4, 2013)

Try adding the chips dry in a foil pouch with a few small holes poked in it.....    adding chips every 30-40 minutes is not unusual.... about 1/4 cup works....   

Also T Johnson designed and built and sells several great smoke generators......  He is a long time member here, and a sponsor and supporter of the forum.....    check this out....  *  AMAZIN  ..... *

Also, click on the sponsor link at the top of the page and see his and other sponsors sites......    without them, this forum wouldn't be here.....

Dave

*        *


----------

